# [Governors][Tweaks] ShadowTweaks from HalosGhost [04-03-2012]



## HalosGhost

Hey everyone,

I got a lot of requests in a governors thread not too long ago to put together some relevant info on getting them to load easily. This is the result of those request coupled with some tweaks to make my life easier. If anyone has a version of ConservativeX or LagFree which has been compiled for the dX, please let me know, I'd love to include it in the place of (or in concert with) the standard Conservative governor.

*-=Disclaimer=-*


Code:


#include<br />
/*<br />
* I am not responsible for bricked devices, dead SD cards, thermonuclear<br />
* war, or the current economic crisis caused by your following these directions.<br />
* You are choosing to make these modifications, and if you point the finger at<br />
* me for messing up your device, I will laugh at you.<br />
*/

*-=**Credits=-*
This zip is a compilation of scripts written by me with contributions from Dshoe for the lagfixes (originally from YACK and BMc08GT) along with several compiled binaries from many people. InteractiveX is from Imoseyon, Smartassv2 is from Erasmux and BoostedASS2 is from Team JBK. If I have left anyone out, please let me know and I will add them right away.

*-=What It Does=-*
This flashable zip will create several init.d scripts and install four governors along with the overclock module. The init.d scripts, when run, will load all of the kernel modules and a few tweaks that I've personally selected. For information regarding what each governor does and why each is useful, please read this: [link]

As I have the time to experiment, I will eventually add another init.d script to do some custom clocking and volting work. That, however, is a work-in-progress and will not be in the first release.

*-=Installation=-*
1. Flash a ROM that supports init.d (x13's CM9 and Gummy both fall under this list)
-- If you have flashed a previous version of this zip, it is best for you to reflash the ROM before you continue.
2. Make a NANDroid backup
3. Check the MD5sum of the zip file
4. Flash the zip
5. Eat teh Baconz

*-=Changelog=-*


Spoiler



[02-23-2012] Version 0.9:
- Ten lkms (Overclock, Symsearch, OnDemand, Performance, PowerSave, Conservative, Interactive, InteractiveX, Smartass and Smartassv2)
- Two init.d scripts (one for the lkm loading and the other for general tweaks)
- One .init script on the sdcard to trigger the load-on-boot

[02-24-2012] Version 0.9.1:
- Changed name to avoid confusion with other flashables that I plan to release
- Removed the Interactive, Smartass, Performance and OnDemand governors
- Added another init.d script to check for compatibility errors which is automatically removed after first boot
- Updated .init on the sdcard for the compatibility check.
- Edited the updater-script (Not perfect, but much closer; may actually be in working condition)

[02-29-2012] Version 1.0 RC1: [From this point forward, I will only support ROMs which support init.d]
- Removed /sdcard/.init from the zip (you should delete it, by the way)
- Updated the updater-script (I am under the impression that it is fully functional now)
- It's over 9000... It's a feature. Get over it.

[04-01-2012] Version 1.0 RC2:
- Added the boostedASS2 governor due to popular demand
- Separated the tweaks into separate scripts (this should make the sdreadahead script work even though the backlight script still does not want to)
- Updated updater-script

[04-03-2012] Version 1.0 RC3:
- Added a lagfix init script (07lagfix) courtesy of DShoe [For Apex Launcher, but it can be modified for any launcher with Root Explorer, Astro, etc.]
- Removed the init wipe from the updater-script

Stay tuned for further updates.



*-=Bug-list=-*
- 03keylights appears to not want to run on-boot. Looking into it.
[In the meantime just manually run it with Root Explorer if you need it, or something similar]

*-=To-Do List=-*
- Replace the Conservative Governor with LagFree or ConservativeX [must find first, anyone have copies?]
- Work out some basic custom clocking and volting [to be added in another init.d]
- Fix bugs
- ???
- Profit

*-=Downloads=-*
ShadowTweaks-latest.zip [Version 1.0RC3][MD5sum = c7c9e38b6037a52ce58675aee114949d]
This link is setup so that whenever I push an update, the link will automatically point to the newest version.

Thoughts, comments, questions, concerns?

All the best,

-HG


----------



## awolin

thank you so much

Sorry this comment isn't constructive haha. Just thanks.


----------



## HalosGhost

awolin said:


> thank you so much


Haha, no worries. It's not in working condition yet, of course.
Don't open the champagne just yet.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## SlothlyDX

Not sure if I did something wrong although it is kind of hard to mess up =P but I can't seem to find smartassv2??? Once I use script manager it said their were a few errors with making files because they already existed but I am doing a reboot right now to see if anything changes but for now I am not sure if the .init worked?

Edit: Ok so after reboot nothing stuck. Again I am not sure if it is on my part or not but I am pretty sure I followed the instructions correctly. Hopefully this helped and if you want anything like a screenshot of errors (if I can replicate them) then let me know or if I can help in any other way! I love to test things.

By the way it did show smartass but not smartassv2 when I first did the .init with script manager but now it denied permissions on reboot which I did setup to allow on boot, so.....weird


----------



## bobcaruso

HalosGhost said:


> Haha, no worries. It's not in working condition yet, of course.
> Don't open the champagne just yet.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> -HG


Halos, you shouldn't include ondemand, performance & userspace governors, as they are built in omap, and don't require drivers, though you can set enable setting the use of each in your script


----------



## HalosGhost

SlothlyDX said:


> Halos, you shouldn't include ondemand, performance & userspace governors, as they are built in omap, and don't require drivers, though you can set enable setting the use of each in your script


Ahh, fair enough. Actually though, I didn't include user-space. I think you mean conservative. I will remove them.

However, currently I'm more concerned with InteractiveX. Having loaded it manually, it doesn't appear to want to work properly. It loads like the rest of the modules, but doesn't function for me. I'm still investigating.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## SlothlyDX

Oh sorry haha! I did read that it wasn't working but I assumed it was something else =P well I am definitely looking forward to this and I will post some screenshota for you. =D

sent from DroidX running Liberty3 2.0, JBMod v18


----------



## bobcaruso

HalosGhost said:


> Please read the OP. You will notice, I mentioned that it's not currently working. I'm relatively certain I know what the problem is, but again, it hasn't been fixed yet.
> 
> As I said, when it is, I will let you know. If you would post a screenshot of the errors, I could rule out any problems from my end, and that's always helpful.
> 
> Ahh, fair enough. Actually though, I didn't include user-space. I think you mean conservative. I will remove them.
> 
> However, currently I'm more concerned with InteractiveX. Having loaded it manually, it doesn't appear to want to work properly. It loads like the rest of the modules, but doesn't function for me. I'm still investigating.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> -HG


No bud, I did mean userspace, I didn't look at your files, but I noticed you said 8 govs, so I figured they were included, conservative is not included in omap, so you can leave it.


----------



## HalosGhost

bobcaruso said:


> No bud, I did mean userspace, I didn't look at your files, but I noticed you said 8 govs, so I figured they were included, conservative is not included in omap, so you can leave it.


Fair enough, but I didn't include userspace. The governors I currently include are Interactive, InteractiveX, Smartass, Smartassv2, Conservative, PowerSave, OnDemand and Performance. I plan to remove PowerSave, OnDemand and Performance on your recommendation as well as Interactive and Smartass once InteractiveX and Smartassv2 are fully operational. And, if possible, I'd like to add OnDemandX and LagFree if I can get my hands on correctly compiled editions of them (I may have to build them myself). That way, I can also remove Conservative and have an update to OnDemand. Ideally, I'd like to have 4 govs in this zip: OnDemandX, InteractiveX, ConservativeX or Lagfree and Smartassv2.

UserSpace is either built into OMAP, or it's included in the stock dX kernel, as I didn't put it there.

[EDIT]: Upon checking, the PowerSave governor doesn't load without my calling it to do so. For me, this means it isn't built-in. Can I get a confirmation? Because, as that appears to be the case, I plan to include it (or an X version of it) as well.[/EDIT]

All the best,

-HG


----------



## Sandman007

No HG he never said to remove Power save. I'm sorry but u need to listen. He wants u to remove OnDenand, UserSpace and Performance. You don't have UserSpace so u only need to remove OnDemand and Performance. Keep powersave on there unless its causing problems

Sent from my ICS/CM9 Droid X


----------



## SlothlyDX

Yea umm I flashed your newest zip to test it out and I got bootlooped. Don't really know how but just giving you a heads up!


----------



## HalosGhost

SlothlyDX said:


> No HG he never said to remove Power save. I'm sorry but u need to listen. He wants u to remove OnDenand, UserSpace and Performance. You don't have UserSpace so u only need to remove OnDemand and Performance. Keep powersave on there unless its causing problems
> 
> Sent from my ICS/CM9 Droid X


You are absolutely correct, and I misread the comment. However, if you read my edits, it should have been clear that it was already resolved, no need to get angry. 

Regardless, it is still a work-in-progress, I cannot replicate a bootloop, so I wont take the file down unless someone else can confirm. In the meantime, my bug-fixing shall continue!

All the best,

-HG

P.S. please keep in mind that Im doing this "just cause." I make all these edits on my own, so I'm just trying to share the love.


----------



## SlothlyDX

HalosGhost said:


> Interesting. Well, there shouldn't be anything in there that causes a bootloop. I flash all files I upload, and it didn't give me any trouble. Can you give me any more details on what happened?
> 
> You are absolutely correct, and I misread the comment. However, if you read my edits, it should have been clear that it was already resolved, no need to get angry.
> 
> Regardless, it is still a work-in-progress, I cannot replicate a bootloop, so I wont take the file down unless someone else can confirm. In the meantime, my bug-fixing shall continue!
> 
> All the best,
> 
> -HG
> 
> P.S. please keep in mind that Im doing this "just cause." I make all these edits on my own, so I'm just trying to share the love.


First I want to say thank you for doing this and second I do not know what happened? It kind of seemed like every time it would load my sd card it just rebooted? It would load up and then show the sd card sign in the status bar then reboot. Now I did flash the first one and I just deleted the init.d file created so I could flash this one fresh but do I need to delete something else? I think it may have flashed over itself but I do not know how this stuff works entirely so your guess is better than mine.

Edit- The way I stopped it was I restored a recent nandroid I had made. Thank goodness for nandroids.


----------



## Sandman007

Hg I apologize if I seemed angry. I was trying to resolve the confusion while still being firm. Thank you for contributing to the DX community 

Sent from my ICS/CM9 Droid X


----------



## Sandman007

Where's the dl? Get taken temporary?

Sent from my ICS/CM9 Droid X


----------



## HalosGhost

SlothlyDX said:


> Where's the dl? Get taken temporary?
> 
> Sent from my ICS/CM9 Droid X


I didn't pull it, but it may or may not be causing issues. I'll try and have another update today, but again, as I can't replicate it, I'm going to be shooting in the dark for what I think might be a problem.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## SlothlyDX

Sorry I didn't elaborate well enough. I did bootloop after a few reboots but then I got into recovery by doing a battery pull. I got to love liberty. Don't know why but a battery pull on liberty ROM sets you into recovery.

sent from DroidX running Liberty3 2.0, JBMod v18


----------



## HalosGhost

SlothlyDX said:


> Sorry I didn't elaborate well enough. I did bootloop after a few reboots but then I got into recovery by doing a battery pull. I got to love liberty. Don't know why but a battery pull on liberty ROM sets you into recovery.
> 
> sent from DroidX running Liberty3 2.0, JBMod v18


Ahh, that might actually be the issue. I'm not too familiar with Liberty, so I am not sure if this is the case but it may very well be. I am on the newer builds of ICS/CM9. I have not tested it on any other build, and I am not sure that it will work on any other ROM. Unfortunately, I do not feel I have the time to focus on supporting multiple ROMs right now.

If anyone more familiar with LIberty can confirm or deny that this could be the problem, then we can go from there (and to be honest, I can't imagine why it would cause problems). I'm still looking through everything, but, as of yet, I haven't found anything blaring on my end.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## Goose306

SlothlyDX said:


> Sorry I didn't elaborate well enough. I did bootloop after a few reboots but then I got into recovery by doing a battery pull. I got to love liberty. Don't know why but a battery pull on liberty ROM sets you into recovery.
> 
> sent from DroidX running Liberty3 2.0, JBMod v18


Battery pull on any blur-based system while booting should put you in to recovery. Its a feature of CWM. 

Sent from my unthrottled Shadow MIUI


----------



## Sandman007

I'm confused. You said u didn't pull it but I don't see a link in OP

Sent from my ICS/CM9 Droid X


----------



## SlothlyDX

Goose306 said:


> Battery pull on any blur-based system while booting should put you in to recovery. Its a feature of CWM.
> 
> Sent from my unthrottled Shadow MIUI


Gotta love CWM! =P I will look into it again and see if I bootloop. Maybe I had a bad download, but I would love to use it. I also can't see why it would do what it did so I will update you to verify if it works on a GB ROM or not. More specifically Liberty but maybe others as well.


----------



## SlothlyDX

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> I'm confused. You said u didn't pull it but I don't see a link in OP
> 
> Sent from my ICS/CM9 Droid X


If you are on your phone you will not be able to see the download. The way he has it set up, only your computer can see it. I am not sure why but I am looking at it right now on my phone and computer. My computer sees it and my phone doesn't.


----------



## jonwgee

In rootzwiki app or tapatalk, menu >more > browser to see download links. Its an attachment, not a web URL, so it won't show on tapatalk

Sent from my Droid X using RootzWiki


----------



## HalosGhost

jonwgee said:


> In rootzwiki app or tapatalk, menu >more > browser to see download links. Its an attachment, not a web URL, so it won't show on tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my Droid X using RootzWiki


Just realized this myself. I'll add a URL to the OP shortly which will be linked to my dropbox in such a way that it'll always be the latest version. Might be better that way regardless.

*[EDIT]:* Link added to OP. Whenever there's an update pushed, it will be auto-updated. I'm gonna remove the attachment because I feel like it.*[/EDIT]*

All the best,

-HG


----------



## fenris117

Hope we get a working script soon  subscribed for now


----------



## fenris117

If I read, one of his posts correctly, he is looking into making init.d work


----------



## HalosGhost

fenris117 said:


> If I read, one of his posts correctly, he is looking into making init.d work


If you mean one of x13's posts, I don't believe that is accurate. I doubt any of the ICS builds will see init.d working until it's merged upstream.

Either way, a large portion of what this package does is make init.d work (kinda) until actual support for it comes along.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## awolin

Hey x13thangelx just released build 2/27 and said he got "init.d support back" would that help?


----------



## bradg24

awolin said:


> Hey x13thangelx just released build 2/27 and said he got "init.d support back" would that help?


This works on cm9!! I tried it and all govs boots now. I am on smartassv2 simple as cherry pie. (My favorite.. lol)

Sent from my Droid X using RootzWiki


----------



## HalosGhost

Alright folks, I don't have the time right now, later tonight or tomorrow perhaps, there will be an update which will greatly simplify this zip.

It will work perfectly, without issue. And you wont have to install an app or anything (in fact, you should uninstall Script Manager or at least delete /sdcard/.init).

However, fair warning, I will only support x13's ICS builds post-2/27. It might work on other ROMs, and if people can confirm working init.d support on another ROM, I will consider officially supporting it. But, for now, I'm only going to focus on these. Stay tuned.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## HalosGhost

Updated OP with new version. Flashing shortly for in-house testing purposes. Let me know if you beat me to the punch and it does(n't) work.

*[EDIT]*It works. I think the tweaks script might be acting funny due to the sdcard mounting. If so, should be an easy fix.*[/EDIT]*

All the best,

-HG


----------



## iluvamk

Works with Cm7

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## awolin

Cool going to try this out : )


----------



## HalosGhost

RC2 should be up in the next day or so. It will involve my latest attempt to make the tweaks script run normally. If it works after a little testing, I'll push it to 1.0. And then the next step is custom-clocking/volting.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## HalosGhost

iluvamk said:


> Works with Cm7
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Makes sense since CM7 does have out-of-the-box init.d support, but thank you for the confirm. I'll add it to the OP with the next update. 

All the best,

-HG


----------



## iluvamk

NP

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## HalosGhost

Update:
Sorry for the long delay folks. Things got kind of hectic with midterms and all. I'm looking to post a minor update today and a much larger update in the next couple of days. The minor update will just be at attempt to fix some stuff in the init.d. the major may actually include some oC/uV. We'll see how far we've come. 

All the best,

-HG


----------



## HalosGhost

Further update:

Won't be able to get the first update in tonight. It appears that the first tweak (hardkey backlights) really just doesn't want to run on-boot. Having said that, the governors and oC module all load properly, and if I understand it correctly, the SDcard Read Ahead speed also runs fine. The only issue is the hardkey backlights tweak. So, if you don't care about that particular tweak, then this current version is completely stable. I'm working on figuring out how to fix that, and I'm working out some basic oC/uV to be put in an init.d script as well.

And, once all that's done, it'll be in final release unless someone has some ideas for me to add (I'm open to hearing anything!)

All the best,

-HG


----------



## iluvamk

See if BMc08GT will let u include his BOOSTEDassV2 gov in your next update. That would be sweet.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## HalosGhost

iluvamk said:


> See if BMc08GT will let u include his BOOSTEDassV2 gov in your next update. That would be sweet.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I will certainly send him a PM. Thank you for the tip!

All the best,

-HG


----------



## bmt11

No luck installing it on wizards MIUI 4 build, this was with a boot manager slot but to make sure that it was not the problem and that I wasn't just screwing it up I was able to succesfully install it on another slot running liberty.

Not sure if it just doesn't support inid.d or what as the only other start up script I've used is set cpu's.


----------



## HalosGhost

bmt11 said:


> No luck installing it on wizards MIUI 4 build, this was with a boot manager slot but to make sure that it was not the problem and that I wasn't just screwing it up I was able to succesfully install it on another slot running liberty.
> 
> Not sure if it just doesn't support inid.d or what as the only other start up script I've used is set cpu's.


Actually, I'm not sure SetCPU uses init.d scripts for it's startup processes. Having said that, I am unfamiliar with any of the MIUI ROMs. I do not know if they support init.d. I will check, and if they do, I'll send the dev a message and see if we can't get support working. 

All the best,

-HG


----------



## bmt11

Well that might explain why it wasn't sticking any of the new governors on boot up I had just chalked it up to the su app misbehaving haven't rebooted since fixing that.

The new governors do however show up fine in set cpu and can be applied succesufully on the liberty slot.

Hmm aparently I did not fix the superuser issue either as it's bugging up again now, needless to say my results should be taken with a grain of salt.
After another reboot though the su issues seem to have resided and it did apply one of the new governers automatically.


----------



## rayne58

Does this work for CM9 13thangel's one??


----------



## HalosGhost

rayne58 said:


> Does this work for CM9 13thangel's one??


That's what it's designed for, yes. It should work on essentially all ROMs on the Shadow which support init.d.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## watt9493

HalosGhost said:


> That's what it's designed for, yes. It should work on essentially all ROMs on the Shadow which support init.d.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> -HG


could this work on stock .602? i just got the phone today and am looking for more performance like i had with my incredible


----------



## Goose306

watt9493 said:


> could this work on stock .602? i just got the phone today and am looking for more performance like i had with my incredible


Better be freezing that updater.apk before you do anything else!


----------



## watt9493

Goose306 said:


> Better be freezing that updater.apk before you do anything else!


 i got the nag for the .605, but it didnt take for some reason? maybe cause i have cwm installed? pm me to keep from cluttering the thread


----------



## HalosGhost

watt9493 said:


> could this work on stock .602? i just got the phone today and am looking for more performance like i had with my incredible


That's a good question. I am unsure. If you go leek and see if /etc/init.d/ exists. If it hoes, then it's completely possible that it will. If not, probably not.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## watt9493

HalosGhost said:


> That's a good question. I am unsure. If you go leek and see if /etc/init.d/ exists. If it hoes, then it's completely possible that it will. If not, probably not.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> -HG











Is that what I need?

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## HalosGhost

watt9493 said:


> Is that what I need?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


If that was there already-that is, you didn't put it there yourself-then, yeah, possibly. Make a NANDroid backup and then feel free to let us know how it went.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## watt9493

HalosGhost said:


> If that was there already-that is, you didn't put it there yourself-then, yeah, possibly. Make a NANDroid backup and then feel free to let us know how it went.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> -HG


nothing funny happened, just doesn't seem to work

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## bmt11

HalosGhost said:


> If that was there already-that is, you didn't put it there yourself-then, yeah, possibly. Make a NANDroid backup and then feel free to let us know how it went.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> -HG


Those files are present on the MIUI v4 but it did not work either.


----------



## HalosGhost

watt9493 said:


> Those files are present on the MIUI v4 but it did not work either.


Interesting. If you'd like me to look into supporting either of those ROMs (I probably wont support anything as a Boot Manager slot because it makes everything more complicated), PM me a logcat and I'll dig threw and see if something isn't working right on my end.

Having said that, if they support init.d and are doing the init correctly for init scripts, there's no reason the zip shouldn't work as far as I can tell.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## Vader699

OK I might be dumb up I'm using 3/14 13thangel's CM9 Rom with 3/13 gapps. I flashed this and can't figure out where to change any settings or see if it is working.


----------



## HalosGhost

Vader699 said:


> OK I might be dumb up I'm using 3/14 13thangel's CM9 Rom with 3/13 gapps. I flashed this and can't figure out where to change any settings or see if it is working.


You can test it pretty easily by going into SetCPU and seeing if the extra governors are present. Or, you can go into a terminal and run "ls -l /proc/overclock/" with no quotes. If the extra governors are there and/or if /proc/overclock exists, it worked.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## Vader699

HalosGhost said:


> You can test it pretty easily by going into SetCPU and seeing if the extra governors are present. Or, you can go into a terminal and run "ls -l /proc/overclock/" with no quotes. If the extra governors are there and/or if /proc/overclock exists, it worked.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> -HG


Hmmm, got nothing. ls -l /process/overclock showed nothing because the directory didn't exist. And In the system settings->performance->Processor->CPU governor show the stock settings.

Is there anything special I have to change for this to work? I think I saw somewhere that you have to change DROID X to DROIDX in the build.prop.


----------



## HalosGhost

Vader699 said:


> Hmmm, got nothing is there anything special I have to change for this to work? I think I saw somewhere that you have to change DROID X to DROIDX in the build.prop.


Nope. You shouldn't have to change a thing to have this work. When you say that you "got nothing," what do you mean? What was returned by running that command? And what did you see when you looked in SetCPU for the extra governors?

All the best,

-HG


----------



## Vader699

HalosGhost said:


> Nope. You shouldn't have to change a thing to have this work. When you say that you "got nothing," what do you mean? What was returned by running that command? And what did you see when you looked in SetCPU for the extra governors?
> 
> All the best,
> 
> -HG


Sorry must have edited my orgianal post after you saw it. 
$ ls -l /process/overclock/
/process/overclock/: No such file or directory
$ ls -l /process/overclock
/process/overclock: No such file or directory

And In the system settings->performance->Processor->CPU governor show the stock settings. Also Rom ToolBox->Performance->CPU Control also show the stock settings. 

No sure where SetCPU is. 
Are there Modules that need loaded or does this take care of that too?


----------



## bmt11

Vader699 said:


> Sorry must have edited my orgianal post after you saw it.
> $ ls -l /process/overclock/
> /process/overclock/: No such file or directory
> $ ls -l /process/overclock
> /process/overclock: No such file or directory
> 
> And In the system settings->performance->Processor->CPU governor show the stock settings. Also Rom ToolBox->Performance->CPU Control also show the stock settings.
> 
> No sure where SetCPU is.
> Are there Modules that need loaded or does this take care of that too?


Setcpu is just a standalone clocking app, it adds profiles based on conditions and some benchmarking abilities but otherwise does the much same as what you are finding in your rom's menus, if the governers are not showing up there then it didn't take.


----------



## HalosGhost

bmt11 said:


> Setcpu is just a standalone clocking app, it adds profiles based on conditions and some benchmarking abilities but otherwise does the much same as what you are finding in your rom's menus, if the governers are not showing up there then it didn't take.


This is accurate. Having said that, it's /proc/overclock not process. And as for in the performance settings menu. Look in the governor drop-down menu. If you see Smartassv2, it worked.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## Vader699

Well I tried gummy out and then when I was trying to restore it was giving errors in restoring system so I had to Flash fresh. I Flashed CM9-DX3/14, gapps 3/13, beatsaudio 3/13, and ShadowTweaks-latest. It is now working correctly. Might have been my previous rom that was updated over the previous one that wasn't letting it work. Any ways thanks for your help and for the .zip.


----------



## bobAbooey

Just flashed, zero problems.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## HalosGhost

Vader699 said:


> Just flashed, zero problems.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Good to hear! I'll keep plugging away at the init scripts. Something about how the oC module is loading is making overclocking a bit weird. But I'm on the right track.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## mrc00lbreeze

Just flashed zip w/ Gummy latest release and all is great. Governors show in setcpu. How don't know how to undervolt if possible. If so i could use some teachin please. Thanks. P.S. Great work to all.


----------



## HalosGhost

Updated OP with a link to the Wiki page regarding kernel governors which I've edited to be more up-to-date. Still working on the overclocking init script. I'll likely post a minor update in the next few days which, for most people, won't really make much of a difference. It will separate the tweaks into separate scripts and may or may not include an oC init script that won't do anything for the moment.

As always, everyone is more than welcome to ask questions. It's how we all learn, nothing to be embarassed about!

All the best,

-HG


----------



## HalosGhost

mrc00lbreeze said:


> Just flashed zip w/ Gummy latest release and all is great. Governors show in setcpu. How don't know how to undervolt if possible. If so i could use some teachin please. Thanks. P.S. Great work to all.


Once I figure out why the overclock module I'm using currently is loading... shall we say "oddly," I'll be adding an init script which will do some custom clocking and custom volting as well. That's still a little ways off because, as I said, the module is acting very out of the ordinary from my experience.

Having said all this, once I figure it out, I'll add links to the OP (or just add the relevant info) regarding how you can modify the script for your own purposes.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## mrc00lbreeze

HalosGhost said:


> Once I figure out why the overclock module I'm using currently is loading... shall we say "oddly," I'll be adding an init script which will do some custom clocking and custom volting as well. That's still a little ways off because, as I said, the module is acting very out of the ordinary from my experience.
> 
> Having said all this, once I figure it out, I'll add links to the OP (or just add the relevant info) regarding how you can modify the script for your own purposes.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> -HG


Thank you for the info Halos. I have 4 kids and can be a patient man.


----------



## dbus08

I just recently flashed this on gummy dx. It does not seem to be playing nicely with Quick clock advanced (using qca causes reboots), but hopefully that will be solved once you get your module working.

But if there is something that maybe im fucking up any advice would be nice.


----------



## HalosGhost

dbus08 said:


> I just recently flashed this on gummy dx. It does not seem to be playing nicely with Quick clock advanced (using qca causes reboots), but hopefully that will be solved once you get your module working.
> 
> But if there is something that maybe im fucking up any advice would be nice.


Actually, it wouldn't shock me at all if it's the module on my end. If you'd like to test and make sure for me, edit the 04modules init.d script and comment out the line which loads the overclock module (add a # at the beginning of the line).

All the best,

-HG


----------



## dbus08

HalosGhost said:


> Actually, it wouldn't shock me at all if it's the module on my end. If you'd like to test and make sure for me, edit the 04modules init.d script and comment out the line which loads the overclock module (add a # at the beginning of the line).
> 
> All the best,
> 
> -HG


Worked like a charm, thank you.


----------



## HalosGhost

dbus08 said:


> Worked like a charm, thank you.


Well, knowing that that worked confirms a theory of mine. I need to check out QuickClock, it seems. Thank you for your replies.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## innesness

Halos, does the latest shadowtweaks in the OP work with _Gummy 0.9.5 for the DX_ or should I wait til you put one together for that? Love these governors particularly interactiveX, smartassV2 and conservative - would love to see them on my current ROM.


----------



## HalosGhost

innesness said:


> Halos, does the latest shadowtweaks in the OP work with _Gummy 0.9.5 for the DX_ or should I wait til you put one together for that? Love these governors particularly interactiveX, smartassV2 and conservative - would love to see them on my current ROM.


The governors should work on any ROM that supports init.d, gummy included.

If you want the overclocking to work, that is what I'm working towards now.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## Dshoe

I modified ShadowTweaks to include boostedASSv2, would you like me to upload it?


----------



## HalosGhost

Dshoe said:


> I modified ShadowTweaks to include boostedASSv2, would you like me to upload it?


It's okay, instead, if you could PM me a download link to the governor you'd like me to add, I'll be happy to include it.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## HalosGhost

OP updated with changelog for RC2. Testing on my own phone now, but I need to change one more thing in the updater-script. I'll update the OP again when it's ready for download. Sorry for the long delay between updates; school has magically become rather busy.

*[EDIT]:* As of this update, the updater-script wipes /system/etc/init.d/. If you have any custom scripts you want to keep, back them up first. I am not responsible for any data loss. This is done to make sure current and future versions don't conflict with past ones. OP updated, new version pushed. *[/EDIT]*

All the best,

-HG


----------



## Dshoe

I have made my own modified version of this tweak using the original release since I don't want all my init.d scripts wiped when I flash this, a lot of ROM's come with necessary scripts that would get deleted. I also disabled the overclock modules since that caused some issues, added a lagfix script for apex launcher by default (can be edited easily for ADW or whatever), and added boostedASSv2 gov.
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/43207520/ShadowTweaks%20-%20Dshoe%27s%20mod.zip


----------



## HalosGhost

Dshoe said:


> I have made my own modified version of this tweak using the original release since I don't want all my init.d scripts wiped when I flash this, a lot of ROM's come with necessary scripts that would get deleted. I also disabled the overclock modules since that caused some issues, added a lagfix script for apex launcher by default (can be edited easily for ADW or whatever), and added boostedASSv2 gov.
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/43207520/ShadowTweaks%20-%20Dshoe%27s%20mod.zip


I haven't seen any scripts which ROMs include which are necessary. However, if you wouldn't mind giving me an example of a ROM which does, and the script it includes, I'd be more than happy to look into it. I'll gladly include your tweaks, but BoostedAssv2 was included with the most recent update. And, though I did update the ovorclock module in the latest, it does not seem to have helped.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## Dshoe

HalosGhost said:


> I haven't seen any scripts which ROMs include which are necessary. However, if you wouldn't mind giving me an example of a ROM which does, and the script it includes, I'd be more than happy to look into it. I'll gladly include your tweaks, but BoostedAssv2 was included with the most recent update. And, though I did update the ovorclock module in the latest, it does not seem to have helped.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> -HG


Gummy ICS definitely has a few scripts, I don't see why wiping init.d is necessary? Your choice though.
By the way I did not make any of these, found them in YACK.


----------



## HalosGhost

Dshoe said:


> Gummy ICS definitely has a few scripts, I don't see why wiping init.d is necessary? Your choice though.


The only reason I put that in was so that older versions of my zip wouldn't interfere with newer versions. For instance, I've changed the numbering of the scripts, which means some of the old ones may persist after the flash. I'll make a minor update in a moment, it will have the init.d wipe removed.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## Dshoe

HalosGhost said:


> The only reason I put that in was so that older versions of my zip wouldn't interfere with newer versions. For instance, I've changed the numbering of the scripts, which means some of the old ones may persist after the flash. I'll make a minor update in a moment, it will have the init.d wipe removed.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> -HG


I feel you, but do like PowerBoost and say in the OP to reflash the ROM before installing for safety.


----------



## HalosGhost

Dshoe said:


> I feel you, but do like PowerBoost and say in the OP to reflash the ROM before installing for safety.


Fair enough. Having looked at Gummy, I see your point. And I have to say, kudos to them, I have not seen any ROM do such extensive work with init scripts. The updated version will not include the wipe.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## Dshoe

HalosGhost said:


> Fair enough. Having looked at Gummy, I see your point. And I have to say, kudos to them, I have not seen any ROM do such extensive work with init scripts. The updated version will not include the wipe.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> -HG


Sweet! And I know that's how I felt, if only they would add governors in by default.









http://dl.dropbox.com/u/43207520/ShadowTweaks%20-%20Dshoe%27s%20mod.zip
There is an updated version with your two new scripts for backlights and sd read ahead instead of using the tweak script.


----------



## HalosGhost

Dshoe said:


> Sweet! And I know that's how I felt, if only they would add governors in by default.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.co...e%27s%20mod.zip
> There is an updated version with your two new scripts for backlights and sd read ahead instead of using the tweak script.


I have everything added in actually, ready to upload. Would you mind checking your PMs? I had a relevant question for you.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## HalosGhost

OP updated. Thank you for the tweaks DShoe. Please feel free to let me know if there's anything else you'd like me to add.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## Dshoe

HalosGhost said:


> OP updated. Thank you for the tweaks DShoe. Please feel free to let me know if there's anything else you'd like me to add.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> -HG


No problem, I'm keeping my eye out.







I think a good script for this would be to mount RW, however I have not seen a script for that.


----------



## HalosGhost

Dshoe said:


> No problem, I'm keeping my eye out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think a good script for this would be to mount RW, however I have not seen a script for that.


You mean mount /system RW on-boot? That's really not secure. I could have it create a basic command to mount it RW should a user want to, but that's something I think should be done in a .bashrc for instance, not in init scripts.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## Dshoe

HalosGhost said:


> You mean mount /system RW on-boot? That's really not secure. I could have it create a basic command to mount it RW should a user want to, but that's something I think should be done in a .bashrc for instance, not in init scripts.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> -HG


Ah yea I understand. You may want to put in the OP that the lagfix is by default set for apex.


----------



## HalosGhost

Dshoe said:


> Ah yea I understand. You may want to put in the OP that the lagfix is by default set for apex.


Updated.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## jagrave

this may sound like a dumb question, but how do you actually run the scripts? I've downloaded this, and went into cwr and flashed it. When I go into Android Overclock I see all the additional governors. It lets me select one just fine, but it I change anything else it reboots my phone. I'm also not sure what is meant by running those different scripts. sorry for the noob question. Thanks for any and all help. Also, if it helps i'm on the latest cm9.


----------



## Dshoe

jagrave said:


> this may sound like a dumb question, but how do you actually run the scripts? I've downloaded this, and went into cwr and flashed it. When I go into Android Overclock I see all the additional governors. It lets me select one just fine, but it I change anything else it reboots my phone. I'm also not sure what is meant by running those different scripts. sorry for the noob question. Thanks for any and all help. Also, if it helps i'm on the latest cm9.


Scripts are auto ran, the overclock module that's currently in place isn't very good apparently especially on ICS ROM's, which is why you are rebooting. If I were you I'd use ROM Toolbox's Root Browser to go to system/etc/init.d/04modules, edit it and put a # before the line that loads overclock.ko.


----------



## jagrave

do you need to reboot after? 
And thank you for replying. 
Is that what you did to get BOOSTEDassV2 to work?


----------



## HalosGhost

jagrave said:


> do you need to reboot after?
> And thank you for replying.
> Is that what you did to get BOOSTEDassV2 to work?


Doing what DShoe mentioned will not make BoostedASSV2 work if it doesn't currently work. However, having read what you posted, I don't believe that is the issue. I would not be shocked at all if what DShoe guessed is what your issue is. That is to say, do the edit he recommended, and you likely won't experience any more reboots. Yes, you will have to reboot afterward.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## Hobart

Will this work on X13angelX AOKP build 31?? I am scared to try cause I am at work..lol


----------



## HalosGhost

Hobart said:


> Will this work on X13angelX AOKP build 31?? I am scared to try cause I am at work..lol


I have not tested it, but yes, it should work. However, as with all the other ICS ROMs, the overclock module will likely misbehave a bit.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## paintba11er89

Thread is a little outdated, is this tweak still good for the 4.0.4 versions of Gummy (1.2.x)?


----------

